#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [設定] 說好要貼的魔法能力「原創作品劇情刪除內容－水晶魔法能力」

## 夢幻(Dream)

本能力為本人某原創作品的刪除內容，因保密因素不能公開原本為哪個作品的內容

基本概念:
一般人是「無任何的能力」，必須與「魔法水晶」訂下契約，而魔法水晶是由「自然能量」所凝結而成，這種所謂的自然能量是一種神秘的純能量(關於自然能量，待會會介紹)，水晶和人一樣有各種不同的個性，必須與水晶達成「親合」才能定下契約，所謂的達成親合就是水晶的擁有者擁有和水晶的同的個性(例如:怨念水晶能夠和擁有強大怨念，或對怨念有強烈執著的人產生親合)

原理:
在此稱為「能力」而不稱為魔法

－－如何選擇「自己的能力」:能力跟自己所真正喜歡的東西是一樣的，例如某人喜歡槍械，那麼他的能力就會和槍械有關，請記住!人是無法學習非自己所喜歡或想要的能力!
－－認識「掌控物」:掌控物是構成能力的基本物質，簡單的來說就像是你擁有一把劍，但是那把劍是什麼做成的，掌控物有分為「念/物質/能量」，關於這部份待會會再做解釋
－－認識「親和度」:也就是與水晶產生親合的程度，水晶將「使用能力」的能力給使用者，若親合度越高則給予的能力越多，詳細的說明待會會解釋
－－「代價」:在使用能力時會有所謂的代價交換，使用者的體力會隨著能力的使用而減少

基本詞彙介紹:
使用水晶所必須知道的基本名詞

－－親合度:使用者所使用的能力都是水晶給予的，親合度越高，水晶就會給予使用者越多「使用能力的能力」，同時所付出的代價也會減少，控制力也會增加而能力控制距離也會增加
－－控制力:也就是控制能力的能力，在使用能力時使用者都必須要有基本的控制力，若控制失敗則會暴走或失敗，控制力越高所付出的代價越少，同時控制能力也會越容易
－－掌控物:能力的基本構成物
－－熟練:透過使用實體的非能力物質所產生的熟練，熟練越高使用熟練造武就越容易，熟練造武待會會介紹
－－念力:掌控物之一，使用時必須激發足夠的念力才能使用能力
－－物質:掌控物之一，只要觸碰物質就可以進行掌控，且一切使用都會遵照物理原則
－－能量:掌控物之一，只要接觸到能量就能進行掌控
－－暴走:能力控制失敗有時會有強烈的掌控物釋放現象稱為暴走，暴走可能會產生爆炸或其他危險的狀況

熟練造武:
透過使用非能力創造的實體武器來產生熟練，擁有能力者可以依照熟練的意念創造出相同的武器來使用，屬於一種能力，而熟練造武的控制力都比一般能力高，代價也更低，不過一切的使用都必須遵行原實體武器的使用方式，此能力的掌控物「熟練的感覺/意念」，事實上算是一種「念力掌控物」

以上關於本能力還有許多細節沒寫出來，而且可能還有地方寫錯，請多見諒
寫累了就先寫到這邊囉~

----------

